# ragdoll due to give birth today



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

hi guys my girls due today but at the moment not showing any signs thats she ready lol


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Well we now how quick that can change! Let's hope she delivers safely for you later today. Good luck xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hope all goes well and she doesn't keep you waiting for too long. Good luck


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_any news on your girl..._


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

Good luck.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

any news??


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi still no signs yet she is really making me wait this time


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Goodluck hope all goes well, my Siamese is due anytime soon her due date is Monday, So I am exactly like you pacing, nervous, excited, waiting, I was not this bad when my own wife was Pregnant, ok I was:lol::lol:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_is there any patter of tiny feet yet ?????? its getting exciting waiting._


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Soooooo!!! EXCITING!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol well you wanted her to hold on for bit! :laugh: any news?


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Any news Yet Princessa, or is she still making you wait, my Girl is not even restless, just milking the extra attention.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

tellingtails said:


> Any news Yet Princessa, or is she still making you wait, my Girl is not even restless, just milking the extra attention.


lol they do like to do that! Think they do it on purpose make us wait longer! :lol:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

tellingtails said:


> Any news Yet Princessa, or is she still making you wait, my Girl is not even restless, just milking the extra attention.


Come on TT you know I'm waiting for your kittens 
Princessa - hope she's not going to hold on for too much longer :thumbup:


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> Come on TT you know I'm waiting for your kittens
> Princessa - hope she's not going to hold on for too much longer :thumbup:


She is just lying around, purring away not a care in the world, she is huge she is so big she can not even clean her own bottom, keep having to use some wipes, bless her.

This is her second litter her first was a litter of 8, and she is huge again:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

still no babies lol i just double checked her dates to day she could be at the most 67 or least 65 she has been restless but i havent seen her plug but she has had milk for a bout a week now i wish she would hurry up..


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

princessa rags said:


> still no babies lol i just double checked her dates to day she could be at the most 67 or least 65 she has been restless but i havent seen her plug but she has had milk for a bout a week now i wish she would hurry up..


Nothing from me either ha ha

My bengal litter is doing ok though, so for those who are waiting to see Pics of Kittens this is all I have for now, sorry :thumbup:

"Me and my Mum"


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

lol ahhhh bless how cute are they..mercy is just layed next to me purring her head off lol i thought she was gonna goe in to labour last week lol how wrong was i .


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

just had a look at her lady parts and the look a little swollen?


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

princessa rags said:


> lol ahhhh bless how cute are they..mercy is just layed next to me purring her head off lol i thought she was gonna goe in to labour last week lol how wrong was i .


Mine purred herself to sleep ha ha, Hope yours drops soon Princessa will take my mind off my Girl if I see your updates, She started, one out, two out etc ha ha


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

haha i hope so i would love to see 1 kitten at the moment her belly is getting nice and hard soon she will pop


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

she is a bit restless this morning in and out the litter tray under my quilt and nesting the bugga she isnt having them there.lol but she does keep going to her birthing crate so fingers cross it might be today


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Can't wait


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awwww that sounds exciting, fingers crossed, i will pop back later to check,xxx good luck._


----------



## fessie (Mar 30, 2009)

come on pussie have them kittens today


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Any news Princessa:thumbup:


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

no lol she is a bit restless wont leave me alone..


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

come on kittens!! cant keep checking this page soo tired!! 

did I ask before I cant rem?? what colours/patterns you expecting?


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Come on Princessa give me some news, hope your Girl drops soon :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

Any news yet?


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

still not drop she is doing my head in now keeping us all waiting


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol well you wanted her to hold on! :laugh: any pics??


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Still nothing  What is going on Princessa keep logging on to see if she has, but nothing Yet.She is keeping you waiting a bit is'nt she.


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

well she has just lost her plug so thing are starting to move thank god lol


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Fingers and paws crossed here for you :thumbup:


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Pleased that things are moving for you but I have to ask... what is it with these cats and dogs for that matter... that they decide to start giving birth when it's time for school run, time for bed, time to make food etc 

Maybe she'll push them all out before 3pm


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

great news!!

good luck, i'll be watching this all day now lol!! 

it took about 13 hours after i saw the plug for the 1st baby to be born in my last litter.


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Fingers crossed for you Princessa, Goodluck to you and your Girl


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

thankyou all i hoping she has them soon lol she went 29 hours lastime after losing her plug but she is layed in her birthing crate purring and licking so hopefully not long as soon as babies are born and settled i will put piccys on


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

29 hours!  meg went about 5 seconds!! And lilttle ones water broke ALL over the floor!!  :laugh: 

*all paws crossed for a good delivery!!*


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

my girl is never in a rush lol but tht was first litter so maybe quicker this time lol


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

megs 2nd n 3rd were def alot quicker than the 1st!!

hows she doing??


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

ok just been to sleep lol and she wont let me leave the room


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

ahh all good signs!  Hope you get your cream bi colour (did you want one of those or was that someone else!)


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

Gosh this is so nerve wracking


----------



## fessie (Mar 30, 2009)

anything moveing yet


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i think she had five, ..follow this thread.._

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/152191-there-their-way.html


----------

